# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Καλάι τύποι

## pkos76

Νομίζω υπάρχουν δύο τύποι καλάι.ποιο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιώ σε κάθε περίπτωση

----------


## mikemtb

1002 υπάρχουν....
Η δική σου περίπτωση, ποία είναι? 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## IRF

Μόνο δύο;;;;;;;;;;;;
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solder

----------

mikemtb (17-12-18)

----------


## nestoras

Προφανώς εννοεί τις δύο μεγάλες κατηγορίες:

1)  Με μόλυβδο
2) Χωρίς μόλυβδο

Αν ξεκινάς τώρα να κολλάς καλύτερα να ξεκινήσεις απευθείας με την αμόλυβδη. Θα κάνεις καλό και στην υγεία σου.

Πέρα από την πλάκα, μετά από πολλά κιλά κόλλησης με μόλυβδο, φέτος μετά από συζήτηση εδώ μέσα (thanks to nick1974) πήρα πρώτη φορά αμόλυβδη για να τη δοκιμάσω συστηματικά (είχα δοκιμάσει πριν αρκετά χρόνια αλλά μου έκανε μπαλάκια και μου έσπαγε τα νεύρα προφανώς είτε από λάθος επιλογή κόλλησης είτε από λάθος κολλητήρι είτε από απειρία). Είναι εμφανής η διαφορά στις αναθυμιάσεις, πχ: σε μη καλά εξαεριζόμενο χώρο με την κλασσική κόλληση ένιωθα έναν πονοκέφαλο μετά από κάποια ώρα ενώ με την αμόλυβδη δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα ακόμη και μετά από ώρες. Οι δοκιμές έγιναν με stanol 0.5mm, συσκευασία μισόκιλη κόκκινης (με μόλυβδο, Sn63Pb37 και 2.5%flux) και μισόκιλης πράσινης (χωρίς μόλυβδο, Sn99Cu1 και 2.7%flux). Οι πιο έμπειροι στην αμόλυβδη θα σου προτείνουν και ποια ακριβώς να αγοράσεις (κάποια που θα έχει και ασήμι μέσα).

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως οι αναθυμιάσεις είναι από το flux που καίγεται, δεν έχουν σχέση με το αν η κόλληση είναι με μόλυβδο ή χωρίς.

----------


## nestoras

> Πάντως οι αναθυμιάσεις είναι από το flux που καίγεται, δεν έχουν σχέση με το αν η κόλληση είναι με μόλυβδο ή χωρίς.



Μπαααααα.... Γι'αυτό ανέφερα και τα "δοκίμια". Ίδια μάρκα, ίδια διατομή και μάλιστα η αμόλυβδη όπως είδες είχε περισσότερο flux. Έχει άλλη μυρωδιά. Ο καπνός προφανώς βγαίνει από το flux αλλά αυτό που φέρνει τη ζαλάδα δε νομίζω να είναι από flux.

----------


## IRF

> Μπαααααα.... Γι'αυτό ανέφερα και τα "δοκίμια". Ίδια μάρκα, ίδια διατομή και μάλιστα η αμόλυβδη όπως είδες είχε περισσότερο flux. Έχει άλλη μυρωδιά. Ο καπνός προφανώς βγαίνει από το flux αλλά αυτό που φέρνει τη ζαλάδα δε νομίζω να είναι από flux.



Το flux έχει ρητίνες,και όχι μόνο, που αυτές φέρνουν τον πονοκέφαλο σου μάλλον. Ο μόλυβδος δεν μπορεί να δώσει ατμούς. Αν διαβάσεις πατέντες σύνθεσης του  flux θα ζαλιστείς μόνο να διαβάσεις τι περιέχουν.Φυσικά οι νεότεροι τύποι είναι και πιο «φιλικοί» προς το περιβάλλον-χρήστη.

----------


## IRF

> (είχα δοκιμάσει πριν αρκετά χρόνια αλλά μου έκανε μπαλάκια και μου έσπαγε τα νεύρα προφανώς είτε από λάθος επιλογή κόλλησης είτε από λάθος κολλητήρι είτε από απειρία).



Τα μπαλάκια γίνονται από την διαφορά στη σύνθεση-επιφανειακή τάση του νέου κράματος δεν έχει να κάνει με δικό σου λάθος. Ας μιλήσουν και οι εμπειρότεροι στο θέμα.

----------


## nick1974

εδω που ειμαι (Brazil) δεν εχω μπροστα μου το καρουλι για να πω καποια, αλλα η καλυτερη κολληση γενικης χρησης που χω δοκιμασει εχει κασιτηρο, χαλκο και ασημι σε πρασινο καρουλι και αυτη μονο δουλευω.
Απ τη στιγμη που ξεκινας τωρα εννωειται δεν ποιανεις μολυβια, ας τα αφησουμε στο παρελθον, κι αν ακουσεις διαφορα περι "κακων κολλησεων αμολυβδων και καλων αυτων που τον περιεχουν" ειναι απο ανθρωπους που εχουν συνηθισει ενα συγκεκριμενο τροπο χρησης κολλητηριου (Προφανως να κρατανε λιγοτερο) και προσπαθουν να χρησιμοποιησουν και την αμολυβδη ετσι. (η συνηθεια)
Διλημα δεν υφισταται καν, αφου οποιαδηποτε συσκευη κι αν ανοιξεις σπιτι σου που εχει κατασκευαστει μετα το 2001( ? η 2003? ) ειναι με αμολυβδη, και ναι οι κολλησεις της ειναι μια χαρα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Η πλέον πρακτική και εύκολη είναι η κλασική τύπου Sn63Pb37, δηλαδή μείγμα κασσίτερου και μόλυβδου.
Είναι η ποιο μαλακή από τις άλλες και εύκολη για κολλήσεις στο χέρι.
Προσφέρει καλύτερης ποιότητας κόλληση σε χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία και κρυώνει ομαλά.
Εδω στη Θεσσαλονίκη κυκλοφορούν αρκετά κάποιες Πολωνέζικες της Cynel και φαίνεται να είναι καλές.


Οι άλλες τύπου Sn99Cu1, που περιέχουν άργυρο η χαλκό ή άλλα μέταλλα είναι πολύ σκληρότερες και με πολύ υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία χρήσης, μέχρι και 50 βαθμούς.
Αυτό τις καθιστά πολύ ποιο δύσκολες στις κολλήσεις στο χέρι, ειδικά σε όσους δεν έχουν εμπειρία.
Κρυώνουν ποιο απότομα και το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι το καλύτερο.
Να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τα πρόσθετα όπως ο άργυρος η ο χαλκός μπορεί μεν να καλυτερεύουν κάποια  χαρακτηριστικά, όμως είναι μέταλλα με θερμοκρασίες τήξης τους 1000°.  

Η αντικατάσταση των πρώτων με άλλες νέου τύπου, καθαρές από μόλυβδο έγινε κατά κύριο λόγο για την βιομηχανία.
Στην βιομηχανία όμως δεν υπάρχουν τα προβλήματα που προανέφερα, αφού η κόλληση γίνεται σε μπάνιο και σε φούρνο, με προθερμασμένες τις επιφάνειες της πλακέτας και με χρήση χημικών για τον καθαρισμό της οξείδωσης.
Εκεί, η προθέρμανση, το μπάνιο και το κρύωμα, γίνονται σταδιακά και έτσι το αποτέλεσμα πλησιάζει σε ποιότητα αυτών με τον μόλυβδο.


Στο χέρι με αμόλυβδη και σε σημεία με μεγάλη επιφάνεια χαλκού η με κάποια οξείδωση στα πόδια των υλικών, με αναγκαστικά υψηλή θερμοκρασία κολλητηριού, με πολύ λεπτές γραμμές και απειρία, το μόνο που θα καταφέρει κάποιος είναι η πολύ κακή κόλληση και ζημία στα pads και στις γραμμές.


Τι μπορεί να σημαίνει καλό καλάι η κακό όταν έχουν την ίδια χημική σύνθεση π.χ Sn99Cu1 και το ένα είναι της μιας εταιρίας και το άλλο κινέζικο;
Διαφέρει ο ένας Sn από τον άλλον;
Απλά, πέρα από κάποιο χημικά πρόσθετα που μπορεί κάποια επώνυμη να έχει (όπως ακόμα και ποτάσα) για την καλυτέρευση της χρήσης, δεν υπάρχει διαφορά.
Όταν όμως η διαφορά είναι ορατή στο αποτέλεσμα, αυτό οφείλεται στην καθαρότητα του μετάλλου.
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η κινέζικη που μπορεί να αγοράσεις και να μην έχει καλά αποτελέσματα είναι γιατί ίσως μετά από τις πολλές ανακυκλώσεις μπορεί να περιέχει και οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέταλλο που την κάνει χειρότερη. Τίποτα άλλο. 

Τελειώνοντας, για περιστασιακή ερασιτεχνική χρήση στο χέρι, θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται πάντα ένα σύστημα εξαερισμού για τον καπνό και ένα καλάι π.χ τύπου Sn63Pb37 0.75mm.
Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να αγοράσεις για δοκιμή και ένα χωρίς μόλυβδο και αν τα καταφέρεις συνεχίζεις με αυτό.

----------

tlschvs (07-03-19)

----------


## nick1974

αυτο οτι καποιος που δεν εχει εμπειρια οδηγησης πρεπει να μαθει πρωτα με βοιδαμαξα επειδη σε καποιους ηταν πιο βολικη το μεσαιωνα με ξεπερναει!

Οταν μιλαμε για κολληση με μολυβδο μιλαμε ετσι κι αλλιως για κατι που ηδη ειναι απαγορευμενο σε πολλες χωρες, φυσικα σε λιγα χρονια απλα δε θα υπαρχει, και πολυ καλως και δε θα υπαρχει πουθενα, και για κατι που βολευει οσους ΜΑΘΑΝ να κολλανε με αυτη και μονο με αυτη και δε θενε να ξεμαθουν.
ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ δεν αφορα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ νεο ηλεκτρονικο που τωρα μαθαινει να κολλαει, και οχι, η "εμπειρια" σε παλιαιας κοπης πραματα ΔΕΝ βοηθαει αλλα ειναι 10000% ανασταλτικος παραγοντας στο να μαθει καποιος να χρησιμοποιει τα σωστα υλικα.
Οποιος εχει τοσο θεμα και δε του βγαινουν οι κολλησεις υπαρχει και mix με Γαλιο.
Επισεις, θα θελα να ξερα, οσοι κανουν τετοιες "προτασεις" (επειδη η αμολυβδη ...δεν κολλαει lol,) δε νοιωθουν "καπως" να τα λενε δημοσια απεναντι στους εκατομμυρια συναδελφους τους που εδω και 18 χρονια τη χρησιμοποιουν μια χαρα κι απροβληματιστα?
btw, ο καθε ενας ειναι ελευθερος να χρησιμοποιησει οτι κολληση θελει (αν και χρησιμοποιοντας μολυβια σε μια rohs συσκευη για μενα ο πελατης πρεπει να ενημερωνεται πως παυει να ειναι rohs) αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση ενας νεος δε πρεπει να μπει σε τετοιου ειδους τριπακια.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## michalism

Καλημέρα και καλές γιορτές!

Υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση από πού μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε κόλληση χωρίς μόλυβδο σε πρακτικό μέγεθος για ερασιτέχνη; Απ'όσο έψαξα βρίσκω ή μικρή διατομή (0.5mm) η οποία για μένα δεν είναι χρήσιμη, ή μισόκιλα καρούλια που είναι πολύ (προσωπικά μιλάω πάντα...)
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nick1974

το μισοκιλο καρουλι ισως σου ακουγεται ατελειωτο, αλλα κι αυτο τελειωνει καποτε, θα το δεις στη χρηση.
Δυστυχως δε γνωριζω για μικροτερο μεγεθος -δε λεω πως δεν υπαρχει, αλλα εγω δε το γνωριζω) γιατι τα βρισκω ασυμφορα.
ο acdcshop δεν εχει?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

michalism (18-12-18)

----------


## michalism

Το acdc το έχει με παραγγελία. Έλεγα να πάρω για δοκιμή αυτές τις μέρες και να μην περιμένω :p

----------


## mtzag

φτηνο μισο κιλο 96.5/3/0.5 που εχει ?

----------


## nick1974

> φτηνο μισο κιλο 96.5/3/0.5 που εχει ?



φθηνο δε ξερω.
εγω την τελευταια που χα παρει αν θυμαμαι καλα την πηρα απ το Γιαννακοπουλο στον Πειραια, οχι λογο τιμης βεβαια αλλα επειδη με βολευε.
Προσωπικα το θεμα τιμης στην κολληση δε το χω ψαξει ποτε, αφου κρατα κανα χρονο και παραπανω (μπορει και δυο καμια φορα).

οσον αφορα επισκευες/αποστολες... στην τσαντα μου συνηθως ριχνω χυμα ενα γεναιο καρουλακι (40-50 γραμμαρια ισως) και με βγαζει παρα πολυ καιρο.
Τωρα στο εργαστηριο βεβαια με τις κατασκευες εχω σχετικη καταναλωση αλλα οχι τοοοσο τραγικη.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## p270

κοιτα εδω για τιμες stannol    https://www.nsmarket.gr/en/clip/sear...ap?qry=stannol

----------


## nick1974

> Τα μπαλάκια γίνονται από την διαφορά στη σύνθεση-επιφανειακή τάση του νέου κράματος δεν έχει να κάνει με δικό σου λάθος. Ας μιλήσουν και οι εμπειρότεροι στο θέμα.



νομιζω ο Νεστορας εχει δικιο, υπαρχουν κολλησεις που ειναι να τις πετας στον τοιχο, και αμολυβδες και με μολυβδο.
Ειχα παει να κανω μια δουλεια στο εργαστηριο ενος φιλου και η κολληση του ηταν για να φτιαχνεις βαριδια να ψαρευεις καρχαριες... (btwηταν με μολυβι και μαλιστα απ τις υποτειθεμενες καλες 63/37).
Στην αρχη νομιζα πως ο σταθμος κολλησης ειχε προβλημα, αλλα οταν εβγαλα απ την τσαντα τη δικη μου (αμολυβδη απ τις "δυσκολες" για καποιους) και την ελυωσε σα βουτυρο καταλαβαμε οτι η κολληση του ηταν "απ τους γυφτους".
btw τετοια ευτραπελα επαιζαν πολυ και με καποιες απο τις πρωτες αμολυβδες που ηθελες οξυγονο να τις λυωσεις, και γενικα πιστευω παιζει αρκετα με τις κινεζοκολλησεις, ειτε αμολυβδες ειτε με μολυβδο ειτε με οτιδηποτε.
Η πλακα ειναι οτι ο τυπος ενω ηταν απ τους προκατελειμενους με τις αμολυβδες επι τοπου πηρε ιδια με τη δικη μου. 
Για το θεμα κακων κολλησεων μαλλον δεν παιζει τοσο ρολο το κραμα οσο η μαρκα. Οι κολλησεις ετσι κι αλλιως αυτη τη δουλεια κανουν, να κολλανε, κι οπως ολα τα προιοντα οι καλες την κανουν τη δουλεια τους ενω οι φθηνιαρικες οχι

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Πατέντες

https://www.weller-tools.com/profess...otect+yourself
Πάντως, στο site της Weller, λέει ότι οι lead free βγάζουν περισσότερα σωματίδια.
Μπορεί να είναι βέβαια marketinιστικα τεχνάσματα!

----------


## pstratos

Δεν είναι μαρκετινστικό τεχνασμα. Μπορεί και να ισχύει, αλλα η Weller Θεωρεί αυτονόειτη την υπάρξη και χρηση του απαγωγού!

----------


## rhtoras

Παιδιά πως μπορούμε να ξεχωρίσουμε ποια κόλληση είναι για που και ποιό καρούλι κάνει.
Έχω δει πολλά rebranded κινεζοταϊβανέζικα καρούλια με σολντερίνη.Πως ξέρω να δω αν κάποιο είναι αμόλυβδη ή όχι?

Σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο η τιμή σε την ποιότητα αλλά όταν μιλάμε για ποιότητα ίσως και κάποιο πιο οικονομικό να αξίζει.

Υπόψιν έχω κάνει κολλήσεις μόνο σε σταθμό facom και ακριβή σολντερίνη στη δουλειά σε ένα πράσινο καρούλι(είχε και ένα μπλε αν θυμάμαι καλά πιο χοντρό).
Μάρκα δε θυμάμαι γιατί δεν κολλάνε συχνά.Εικαζω όμως ότι θα ήταν πανάκριβα.
Για το σπίτι τι αξίζει?
Κάτι τέτοιο?
https://i47.psgsm.net/tb.com/p/83214...skit-9s001.jpg

----------


## nick1974

το να δωσεις 30-40 ευρω για ενα μοσοκιλο δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο, ακομα κι αν κολλας σπανια μια καλη κολληση ειναι μια καλη κολληση.
Για μενα, θα ξαναεπαναλαβω, η καλυτερη ειναι αυτη που περιεχει κασσιτηρο, χαλκο και ασημι. 
Το να παρεις κατι υποδεεστερο απλα επειδη ειναι φθηνο και να μην μπορεις να κανεις σωστες κολλησεις και μετα να κραζεις οτι οι lead free δεν κολλανε, σαν τις υπολοιπες ελενες λουκαδες, η ακομα χειροτερα να πας σε μολυβια λεε και ειμαστε στο Πακισταν δεν ειναι λυσεις, ειδικα για κατι που το αγοραζεις ψιλοσπανια.

Η συγκεκριμενη που σου λεω ειναι αριστη και κανει ουσιαστικα για τα παντα.
Τωρα αν θες για αποκολληση η για κολλησεις σε πολυ χαμηλες εως παρα πολυ χαμηλες  θερμοκρασιες υπαρχουν αυτες που εχουν βισμουθιο, αλλα δεν εχω δοκιμασει προσωπικα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## toni31

Θα μιλήσω εμπειρικά.

  Δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι η καλύτερη κόλληση είναι η αμόλυβδη ή με μόλυβδο, της (χ) μάρκας ή της (ψ) μάρκας. Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω αγοράσει αρκετά καρούλια διαφόρων τύπων και εταιρειών καθώς και πάστες. Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι, όλες έχουν πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα ανάλογα με την εργασία που κάνεις. Είναι λίγο εγωιστικό να λέει κάποιος ότι με την (χ) κόλληση κάνω τα πάντα και έχω σωθεί, δεν την αλλάζω και τα σχετικά. Εγώ κάποτε έλεγα ότι δεν θα δουλέψω αμόλυβδες, αλλά έλα που τις δουλεύω τώρα. Δεν μπορώ όμως να πω ή να προτείνω σε κάποιον να πάει μόνο σε (χ) τύπο. Κακά τα ψέματα, αλλά  κάποιος που είναι αρχάριος και δεν ξέρει πως να κολλάει, δεν ξέρει τι θερμοκρασία να βάλει που, ποια μύτη πρέπει να βάλει που, δεν μπορώ να του πω να δουλέψει αμόλυβδη γιατί θα με κράξει. Πολλές φορές έχω δουλέψει πάστα με κολλητήρι, με μεγάλη ακρίβεια και επιτυχία σε διάφορες εργασίες κινητών, αυτό δεν κάνει όμως την πάστα ιδανική σε όλα! Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπορώ να βάλω την επιλογή μου σε καλούπι και να μείνω σε μία κόλληση. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι με κάποιες επώνυμες που έχουν αναφερθεί και από τα παιδιά, παίζει λίγο καλύτερη ποιότητα, πάντα για μένα.

----------


## nick1974

> Κακά τα ψέματα, αλλά  κάποιος που είναι αρχάριος και δεν ξέρει πως να κολλάει, δεν ξέρει τι θερμοκρασία να βάλει που, ποια μύτη πρέπει να βάλει που, δεν μπορώ να του πω να δουλέψει αμόλυβδη γιατί θα με κράξει.




Αντωνη δε θα πω τιποτα για τα υπολοιπα μια και ειναι σεβαστες οι αποψεις και παρα πολυ καλως ο καθ ενας εχει την προσωπικη του, αλλα αυτο τι το θελες?
Δηλαδη καποιος για να οδηγησει η να κλεψει ενα αυτοκινητο πρεπει πρωτα να μαθει να οδηγει η να κλεβει βοιδαμαξες?
Ναι ειναι ευκολοτερο να οδηγησεις μια βοιδαμαξα, αλλα πλεον καλως κι εχουν εξαφανιστει.
Το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τις κολλησεις. Καποιος παππους που εχει μαθει να κολλαει με ενα συγκεκριμενο τροπο και του δινουν lead free κι αντι να προσπαθησει να μαθει πως κολλανε ανεβαζει αρθρα δαιμονοποιησης των lead free παρουσιαζοντας και με φωτο τα αριστουργηματα του, οκ, δεν περιμενω να αλλαξει (απλα ο πλανητης περιμενει να αποσυρθει απ το επαγγελμα), αλλα ΕΝΑΣ ΝΕΟΣ που μαθαινει  ΤΩΡΑ να κολλαει που θεωρητικα απαγορευεται η χρηση μολυβδου (ναι ξερω οτι βρισκεις σε ολα τα μαγαζια, σ αυτο τον πλανητη ζω, αλλα κατι που προφανως δεν εχεις ασχοληθει ειναι απο πιο παραθυρακι μπαινουν και υπαρχουν ακομα σε μερικες χωρες) τι σχεση μπορει να εχει με το να μαθει πως κολλαγαν τον περασμενο αιωνα?
 Ας ξεφυγουμε λιγο απ αυτο το τριπακι γιατι το μονο που δειχνει ειναι οτι δυσκολευτηκαμε να βαλουμε στη ζωη μας τη lead free και τιποτα περισσοτερο, λογο μιας απλης συνηθειας. Ο νεος ομως ΔΕΝ εχει αποκτησει συνηθειες και δεν εχει προβλημα να μαθει να κολλαει με οτιδηποτε του δωσεις. (η μαλλον εχει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο προβλημα ειτε του δωσεις μολυβια ειτε χρυσαφια, και το προβλημα ειναι μονο να μαθει να τα χρησιμοποιει) Αν λοιπον τον πας στα μολυβια θα κανει παρεα στο καφενειο με τον παππου του παραπανω παραδειγματος αναθεματιζοντας μαζι του τις lead free (ειδικα οταν "καταλαβουν" καποιοι οτι ολες αυτες οι μολυβενιες κολλησεις που πουλιουνται δεν πανε ουτε στο στρατο ουτε σε ιατρικα μηχανηματα ουτε στη ΝΑΣΑ! ναι αυτο ειναι το παραθυρακι και οι μοναδικες εξαιρεσεις απο ROHS, κι αυτο σηκωνει αρκετη συζητηση για το αν η εξαιρεση εγινε για την κολληση -spoiler alert: καμια σχεση, για τα ραδιενεργα υλικα εγινε και απλα η κολληση περασε απ το παραθυρο) btw η χρηση εχει απαγορευτει απ το 2006 επισημα και στον πολιτισμενο κοσμο ειχε αρχισει να καταργειται ανεπισημα πριν το 2001 (ή 2003? ), που μαλιστα οι τοτε lead free ειχαν οντως ενα επιπεδο δυσκολιας χρησης και που οντως απαιτουσαν καπως υψηλοτερη θερμοκρασια (καμια σχεση με το σημερα που εχουν βγει κολλησεις πολυ ανωτερες των μολυβιων που λυωνουν σα βουτυρο) αλλα ασχετα με το ελλαδα=πακισταν, καποια στιγμη εκ των πραγματων θα αποσυρθει απ το εμποριο και την παραγωγη.
Ο νεος ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μαθει να χρησιμοποιει τα υλικα που επιτρεπονται, που δε τον βλαπτουν, που δε βλαπτουν τους γυρω του, που δεν υποβαθμιζουν και βγαζουν ουσιαστικα εκτος προδιαγραφων μια συσκευη που θα πεσει στα χερια του (σ αυτο επιμενω οτι ο πελατης πρεπει να ενημερωνεται οτι πλεον η συσκευη του παυει να ειναι rohs. Μπορει να ειναι πυροβολημενος και να μη θελει βρε αδερφε μολυβια στο σπιτι του, δικαιωμα του δεν ειναι? ) και που στην τελικη θα τα βρισκει στο εμποριο και σε 2 και σε 3 και σε 5 και σε 15 χρονια απο σημερα.
H τεχνολογικη εξελιξη της εποχης μας τρεχει ραγδαια και εχουμε αρχισει ηδη να μιλαμε για AR μεσα σε φακους επαφης!!! ηδη εχουμε πατησει τα 7 nm και προχωραμε, εχουμε φτασει να μιλαμε για ενα πληρες interface συνδεσης των εγκεφαλικων νευρωνων, και ασχετα με το αυριο η το μεθαυριο, ηδη ενας πιτσιρικας με κατω απο 100 ευρω εχει στην τσεπη του εναν υπολογιστη που το 1969 ο Αρμστρονγκ θα εδινε εναμισι νεφρο να το χε στον Απολλωνα, κι εδω στον τριτο κοσμο καθομαστε και μιλαμε για μολυβια? (στην Αγγλια ειχαν καταργηθει ως ειδος ψαρεματος πολυ πριν την απαγορευση... δε θυμαμαι πως λεγεται το μεταλλο που το αντικατεστησε αλλα ειναι επισεις μαλακο και βαρυ αλλα λιγο πιο γυαλιστερο, και πιθανολογω θα ειναι επισεις κατι φθηνο. Εδω υποθετω ακομα πουλιουνται γιατι προφανεστατα οι Ελληνες ψαραδες ειτε ανηκουν στο στρατο, ειτε ψαρευουν για ιατρικους ερευνητικους σκοπους, ειτε το ψαρεμα τους δεν εχει να κανει με ΤΡΟΦΙΜΟ αλλα με καποιο διαστημικο προγραμμα)

----------

kioan (01-05-19)

----------


## Giwrgos 2

Πρόσφατα αγόρασα μια με μόλυβι της Alpha πολλή κλασσική θα έλεγα.Στο ταμπελάκι επάνω γράφει τα ακόλουθα όπως φαίνονται στην φώτο : 

Προσωπικά δεν έχω αισθανθεί κάτι συγκεκριμένο απο τα ακόλουθα, χωρίς να λιώνω όλη ημέρα, μερικές φορές τη χρησιμοποιώ εντατικά, αλλά παρ΄όλα αυτά ο μόλυβδος ως βαρύ μέταλλο οι παρενέργειές του δεν είναι άμεσα εμφανίσιμες αλλά χρειάζονται μικρές δόσεις που με το χρόνο αν συσσωρευτούν σε ενα οργανισμό, καθίστανται τοξικές επιβλαβείς και καρκινικές κατά συνέπεια... 

Συνεπώς νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είμαστε και εμείς όσο το δυνατόν μακρυά απο τέτοιου είδους μέταλλα τα οποία άμεσα μπορεί να μην έχουν παρενέργειες αλλά έμμεσα μπορεί κανείς να αισθάνεται ασφαλείς μαζί τους ;

----------


## moutoulos

Λένε συνήθως οτι μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις. Φανταστείτε τότε, πόσες λέξεις είναι ένα Video. Βλέποντας λοιπόν
 αυτό το Video, θα σας λυθούν πολλές απορίες σχετικά με τους τύπους του "σύρματος συγκόλλησης" (πέραν 
τον δυο βασικών, μόλυβδο/χωρίς μόλυβδο). Απλό, αναλυτικό και κατατοπιστικό για τον απλό ... χομπύστα.





Συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ με τον Νίκο, οτι κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να μιλάμε για το ποιά είναι ηκαλύτερη, μιας 
και κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιεί ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ κόλληση με μόλυβδο. Στην ουσία έχουν ... τελειώσει.
Ο νεος Hobby-στας/DIYer, θα πρέπει να μάθει κατευθείαν σε LeadFree κόλληση, γιατί αν μάθει σε Lead ...
θα του πέσει βαρύ η εναλλαγή, μιας και η Lead θα είναι πλέον δυσεύρετη.

----------

kioan (01-05-19), 

nick1974 (02-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

Καλο ειναι αλλα βεβαια δεν αναλυει ολους τους τυπους αλλα μονο τους πολυ εμπορικους.
Απο κει και περα υπαρχουν και με μιξεις βισμουθιου, ιριδιου και χιλια δυο αλλα για καθε χρηση και καθε γουστο (και καθε τσεπη βεβαιως).


Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι Νίκο, αυτό έγραψα και εγώ:





> Απλό, αναλυτικό και κατατοπιστικό για τον απλό ... χομπύστα.



Απο εκεί και πέρα ... οι υπόλοιποι τύποι (για τον απλό χομπύστα), είναι κάτι 
που δεν θα έχει και ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Ασε που μιλάμε για άλλες τιμές ...

----------


## nick1974

> Ναι Νίκο, αυτό έγραψα και εγώ:
> 
> 
> 
> Απο εκεί και πέρα ... οι υπόλοιποι τύποι (για τον απλό χομπύστα), είναι κάτι 
> που δεν θα έχει και ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Ασε που μιλάμε για άλλες τιμές ...



Η αληθεια ειναι πως κατι κραματα ιριδιο αργυρο βισμουθιο θα τα προτεινα μια χαρα, οχι στον απλο χομπυστα αλλα στους γκρινιαρηδες παππουδες που θελουν οι κολλησεις να λυωνουν με το ματιασμα, αλλα τοτε θα αρχισουν να γκρινιαζουν για τις τιμες (οκ και με το δικιο τους ισως αφου μιλαμε για τετραπλασιο κοστος απ τη δικη μου και οκταπλασιο απ αυτη που χρησιμοποιουν)
Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο ισως κατι που εχεις συνηθισει οτι ειναι φθηνο να σου λενε οτι βγαινει πλεον πιο μοντερνο αλλα πανακριβο, αλλα τετοιες τουμπες εχει κατα καιρους η αγορα

----------


## tsimpidas

> Πρόσφατα αγόρασα μια με μόλυβι της Alpha πολλή κλασσική θα έλεγα.Στο ταμπελάκι επάνω γράφει τα ακόλουθα όπως φαίνονται στην φώτο : 
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν έχω αισθανθεί κάτι συγκεκριμένο απο τα ακόλουθα, χωρίς να λιώνω όλη ημέρα, μερικές φορές τη χρησιμοποιώ εντατικά, αλλά παρ΄όλα αυτά ο μόλυβδος ως βαρύ μέταλλο οι παρενέργειές του δεν είναι άμεσα εμφανίσιμες αλλά χρειάζονται μικρές δόσεις που με το χρόνο αν συσσωρευτούν σε ενα οργανισμό, καθίστανται τοξικές επιβλαβείς και καρκινικές κατά συνέπεια... 
> 
> Συνεπώς νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είμαστε και εμείς όσο το δυνατόν μακρυά απο τέτοιου είδους μέταλλα τα οποία άμεσα μπορεί να μην έχουν παρενέργειες αλλά έμμεσα μπορεί κανείς να αισθάνεται ασφαλείς μαζί τους ;



O μόλυβδος μιμειται τα αλλα μεταλα στον οργανισμό και το σωμα χωρις να το καταλαβαίνει χτιζει καινουριο DNA με μόλυβδο στην 
θέση άλλων μεταλων ,, 

μετά απο χρόνια έκθεση το dna μας εκφυλίζεται σε τετειο βαθμό που δεν μπορεί πολλές φορές να επανέλθει.

όμως εκτός απο τον μόλυβδο ολα τα βαρέα μεταλα εχουν αυτην την ιδιότητα, οπως ο χρυσος , ο υδραργυρος, το ασημι,,

Καλο πλύσιμο των χεριών οπωτε χρεισημοποιητε μεταλα που εχουν την ιδιοτητα να προσκολουνται σε αλλα μεταλα.

ο κασσιτερος εχει αυτη την ιδιοτητα να προσκολλάται σε αλλα μεταλα και αν και δεν εχουν γινει ερευνες καταποσο ο κασσιτερος 
επιρεαζει το dna ή μιμείται αλλα μεταλα στον οργανισμο μας 
θα προτεινα να μην ειμαστε εντελως χαλαροι με κραματα που δεν εχουν μολυβδο,,, απο την στιγμη που εχουν την ιδιοτητα να 
κολανε-αναμειγνιωνται με αλλα μεταλα τα θεωρω εξισου υποπτα.

----------

mikemtb (04-05-19)

----------


## toni31

> Η αληθεια ειναι πως κατι κραματα ιριδιο αργυρο βισμουθιο θα τα προτεινα μια χαρα, οχι στον απλο χομπυστα αλλα στους γκρινιαρηδες παππουδες που θελουν οι κολλησεις να λυωνουν με το ματιασμα, αλλα τοτε θα αρχισουν να γκρινιαζουν για τις τιμες (οκ και με το δικιο τους ισως αφου μιλαμε για τετραπλασιο κοστος απ τη δικη μου και οκταπλασιο απ αυτη που χρησιμοποιουν)
> Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο ισως κατι που εχεις συνηθισει οτι ειναι φθηνο να σου λενε οτι βγαινει πλεον πιο μοντερνο αλλα πανακριβο, αλλα τετοιες τουμπες εχει κατα καιρους η αγορα



Έχεις κάτι δουλεμένο από ιρίδιο ή κάποιον σύνδεσμο?

----------


## nick1974

> Έχεις κάτι δουλεμένο από ιρίδιο ή κάποιον σύνδεσμο?



ναι, οταν το γραψα αυτη δοκιμαζα  (δεν εχω μαζι μου το συνδυασμο αλλα τον εχω γραμμενο και μπορω να τον βρω δευτερα). Δεν ειναι δικη μου, δεν την αγορασα απλως πηρα ενα μικρο κομματι για δοκιμη.
Απ οτι καταλαβα ολοι οι τεχνικοι της Atlas αυτη χρησιμοποιουν αποκλειστικα (προφανως την ιδια χρησιμοποιουν και στο εργοστασιο τους για τις κατασκευες)




Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## marioland

Και  στο σύρμα αποκόλλησης παίζει ρολο  lead ή  Lead free ? 

Προχτές  που έψαχνα έπεσα σε αυτά τα δυο με διπλάσια διάφορα τιμής. 

http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...fc183f5bd.aspx

http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...fc183f5bd.aspx

Το πρώτο με Rosin  το έχω  είναι πολύ καλύτερο από Κινέζικα άλλα δεν μου καθαρίζει τις Led free κολλήσεις στα smd οσο θα ήθελα. Παίζει το δεύτερο να  τα καταφέρνει  καλύτερα με διαφορά ? Γνωρίζει κάνεις από προσωπική χρήση?
( Αν έχετε υπόψη και άλλες μάρκες που είστε ευχαριστημενοι  από δύσκολες κολλήσεις οποιαδήποτε υπόδειξη δεκτή)

----------


## nick1974

> Και  στο σύρμα αποκόλλησης παίζει ρολο  lead ή  Lead free ? 
> 
> Προχτές  που έψαχνα έπεσα σε αυτά τα δυο με διπλάσια διάφορα τιμής. 
> 
> http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...fc183f5bd.aspx
> 
> http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...fc183f5bd.aspx
> 
> Το πρώτο με Rosin  το έχω  είναι πολύ καλύτερο από Κινέζικα άλλα δεν μου καθαρίζει τις Led free κολλήσεις στα smd οσο θα ήθελα. Παίζει το δεύτερο να  τα καταφέρνει  καλύτερα με διαφορά ? Γνωρίζει κάνεις από προσωπική χρήση?
> ( Αν έχετε υπόψη και άλλες μάρκες που είστε ευχαριστημενοι  από δύσκολες κολλήσεις οποιαδήποτε υπόδειξη δεκτή)



βασικα εβαλες το ιδιο λινκ, αλλα αυτο που παρουσιαζεις ειναι καλουτσικο αλλα πρεπει που και που να το βουτας στο flux, ενω τα ασπρα καρουλακια που παιρνω ειναι μαλλον καλυτερα.
Δεν παιζει ρολο σε τι ειδους κολληση θα το χρησιμοποιησεις, απλα υπαρχουν καλυτερα και χειροτερα. Βασικα ολα ειναι χαλκινο μπλενταζ αλλα μαλλον παιζει ρολο και τι ριτινες τα εχουν ποτισει

----------

marioland (05-05-19)

----------


## marioland

Το δευτερο στο κατω link ειναι στη διπλασια τιμη και γραφει Lead Free  (λογικα θα ειναι εμποτισμενο με κατι αποτελεσματικοτερο  για lead free) 

http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...d986c73b3.aspx

Παντως απο οτι εχω δοκιμασει μεχρι τωρα το chemtronics  με rosin ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο  αυτα στο 1 -1,5 ευρω πχ το παρακατω ειναι σκετη απογοητευση 
https://www.emimikos.gr/Proskit-8PK-031C/

----------


## nick1974

> Το δευτερο στο κατω link ειναι στη διπλασια τιμη και γραφει Lead Free  (λογικα θα ειναι εμποτισμενο με κατι αποτελεσματικοτερο  για lead free) 
> 
> http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...d986c73b3.aspx
> 
> Παντως απο οτι εχω δοκιμασει μεχρι τωρα το chemtronics  με rosin ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο  αυτα στο 1 -1,5 ευρω πχ το παρακατω ειναι σκετη απογοητευση 
> https://www.emimikos.gr/Proskit-8PK-031C/



δεν εχω ασχοληθει τοσο με τις μαρκες, απλα αφου βρηκα καποιο που.μου εκανε παιρνω ολο αυτο, και ειναι ενα σε ασπρο καρουλακι που φερνει ο Γιαννακοπουλος στον Πειραια και δε θυμαμαι να χω δοκιμασει και πολλα για να κανω συγκριση (εκτος απο καποιο σαν αυτα που ανεβασες, νομιζω ηταν αυτο, και κλασσικα καποιες φορες που ξεμεινα και εκανα το κλασικο κολπο με το μπλενταζ απο rg58 βουτηγμενο σε flux).
Πιθανο να υπαρχουν και καλυτερα απ αυτο που χρησιμοποιω και να κανουν ακομα πιο αμεσα τη δουλεια τους αλλα γενικα δεν προβληματιστηκα ποτε, κι οποτε θελω τελεια δουλεια βαζω και καμια σταγονα flux  απ το non clean  που συνηθως εχω μαζι μου για γενικη χρηση και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα.
Βεβαια σιγουρα εχει να κανει και με το τι δουλειες κανει ο καθ ενας. Αν εσυ πχ καθε μερα δουλευεις αποκλειστικα επισκευες πλακετων κι αν σηκωνεις bga με 100 και 200 ποδαρακια σιγουρα εχεις διαφορετικες απαιτησεις

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

